
Ted Dziuba — Google, Take a Real Stand - McKittrick
http://teddziuba.com/post/52506860835/google-take-a-real-stand
======
nkurz
Linked comment is interesting:

    
    
      There’s been a webmail service that tried to do just this
      in the past. Unfortunately, they were also successfully
      compelled to turn over cleartext emails (or passphrases,
      which produce cleartext) to the government. ...
    

[http://inklesspen.tumblr.com/post/52507704784/google-
take-a-...](http://inklesspen.tumblr.com/post/52507704784/google-take-a-real-
stand)

------
rasterizer
It wouldn't just break IMAP, POP, and search; it would also break the cooler
new stuff like Inbox Actions and Google Now.

Is it either privacy or usability?!

It's fundamentally an issue with the law: if they can't even feature FISA
orders in their transparency report then their hands are pretty much tied. One
could only hope that these reports will result in a change in the law itself.

